# Exa 1A SLR Pics



## alexkerhead (Sep 2, 2008)

This one has the Carl Zeiss Jena DDR Tessar 50mm/2.8.

Such a smooth functioning camera.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes, Exaktas were cool looking cameras, even the ones made in the East Germany factory. Nice example of a Ia.


----------



## adygelber (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello,
Can anyone help me with the manual for this camera? How it opens? I want to change film but I don't know how to open it...


----------



## compur (Jul 1, 2010)

Some Exas have a lock on one end and some have the lock on the bottom.
I believe the Ia has the lock on the bottom.  Rotate to unlock and slide off 
the back downward.


----------



## IanG (Jul 2, 2010)

You're very lucky it's in such good condition, often the shutters are jammed and the mirror in poor condition.

I have a Exa IIa which needs repair and a new mirror. I nearly bought an Exa or Exacta new while a teenager, I wish I had now 

There's some good Exacta lenses around, the 29mm Lydith is a surprisingly excellent performer, it was remarkably cheap new, I had the Pentacon versions in M42 screw fit and have an Exacta mount version for ny VXIIb

They are fun cameras to use enjoy.

Ian


----------

